# December is here. I need snow predicted here please Roxbury getting lake effect soon?



## ScottySkis (Dec 1, 2014)

Calling weather experience and expert s


----------



## skiberg (Dec 1, 2014)

Was wondering the same thing myself. Anyone know when next best shot of 6+ snow is? I'm assuming Sat. is not a significant snow event.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 1, 2014)

*December is here. I need snow predicted here please Roxbury getting lake effe...*

Not a good pattern, I would punt these next 7-10 days and wait for a reload.

There may be a re-curving typhoon that will kick the jet stream in the pants, that would definitely help our cause.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Forecast I'm looking at has a good chance for snow Tues. night into Wed. Possibly mixed precipitation during the day Wed. but I'm hoping it stays all snow at elevation. Looks to stay cool through the weekend after that.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 1, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Forecast I'm looking at has a good chance for snow Tues. night into Wed. Possibly mixed precipitation during the day Wed. but I'm hoping it stays all snow at elevation. Looks to stay cool through the weekend after that.



It all depends on how far north the warm front gets; either way there isn't too much precip with this.

It's a rather hostile pattern for snow right now, but that doesn't mean we can't eek out a few events.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> It all depends on how far north the warm front gets; either way there isn't too much precip with this.
> 
> It's a rather hostile pattern for snow right now, but that doesn't mean we can't eek out a few events.


They're predicting (60%) 2"-4" for Morrisville/Stowe airport (elev. 732ft.) Tues. night with another inch of mixed precip Wed. (60%). Still a 50% chance of snow Wed. night. I'd think the mountains would be expecting more. I'll take it, fingers crossed. I'll be there Thurs.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 1, 2014)

Going to be a few days like today mixed in with some slightly below average cold days.  Rollercoaster with no real snow chance until mid month.  I guess the whole lower 48 is going to be way above normal for a little while.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2014)

2 inches tonight for mid Hudson valley NY more in the Catskills?


----------



## Tin (Dec 2, 2014)

What's going on for this Sunday? Seeing this coastal system has a lot more moisture with it and north of the Mass Pike but south of Ragged could get 6"+.


----------



## Masskier (Dec 2, 2014)

Tin said:


> What's going on for this Sunday? Seeing this coastal system has a lot more moisture with it and north of the Mass Pike but south of Ragged could get 6"+.



NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE BURLINGTON VT
716 PM EST TUE DEC 2 2014
  [FONT=&quot]LONG TERM /FRIDAY THROUGH TUESDAY/...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]AS OF 330 PM EST TUESDAY...LONG TERM PERIOD WL BE FAIRLY ACTIVE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ESPECIALLY AS WE HEAD INTO EARLY NEXT WEEK. LARGE SCALE SYNOPTIC[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PATTERN WL FEATURE A SPLIT FLW ACRS THE CONUS...WITH LITTLE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]PHASING OF SYSTEMS THRU THE WEEKEND...RESULTING IN NEAR NORMAL[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]TEMPS AND BLW NORMAL CHCS FOR PRECIP. WEAK NORTHERN STREAM SYSTEM[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]IMPACTS OUR CWA LATE FRIDAY INTO SATURDAY WITH LIGHT MAINLY MTN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SNOW SHOWERS. MAYBE A QUICK INCH OR TWO IN THE FAVORABLE NORTHWEST[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]UPSLOPE REGIONS OF THE NORTHERN DACKS AND CENTRAL/NORTHERN GREENS.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]TEMPS WL BE NEAR NORMAL.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]MEANWHILE...THE SYSTEM NOW IMPACTING CA WL CROSS ACRS THE SW[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]CONUS THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS...THEN INTO THE MS VALLEY BY THE[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]WEEKEND WITH WEAK SFC LOW PRES DEVELOPING...WHILE A BLOCKING HIGH[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]PRES BUILDS ACRS THE NORTHERN ATLANTIC BY EARLY NEXT WEEK. THIS[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]BLOCK WL RESULT IN BETTER CHANCES FOR PHASING WITH NORTHERN STREAM[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ENERGY OVER THE GREAT LAKES WITH SOUTHERN STREAM ENERGY OVER THE[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]SE CONUS LATE SUNDAY INTO MONDAY...WHICH IS ADVERTISED BY THE[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]LATEST 12Z ECMWF. THE ECMWF WOULD BE VERY FAVORABLE SOLUTION FOR A[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]MODERATE SNOWFALL ACRS MOST OF THE NORTH COUNTRY EARLY NEXT[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]WEEK.[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]..WITH SFC LOW TRACK ACRS CAPE COD AND A CLOSING OFF 5H/7H[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]CIRCULATION TO OUR SOUTH ACRS SOUTHERN NEW ENGLAND. THIS SOLUTION[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]IS THE MOST AGGRESSIVE WITH PHASING...SFC DEVELOPMENT AND CLOSING[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]OFF THE MID/UPPER LVL CIRCULATIONS...WHEN COMPARED WITH OTHERS. I[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WL TREND TWD THIS SOLUTION AND INCREASE POPS TO LIKELY...WITH[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]THERMAL PROFILES SUPPORTING MAINLY SNOW. ECMWF DID MUCH BETTER[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ACRS OUR CWA...WITH HANDLING THE PRE THANKSGIVING DAY STORM AND[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]TYPICAL PERFORMS BETTER IN THESE TYPES OF PATTERN. GIVEN THE VERY[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]COMPLEX AND COMPLICATED UPPER LVL PATTERN AND ASSOCIATED SFC[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]FEATURES FOR EARLY NEXT WEEK...I EXPECT SEVERAL CHANGES IN THE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]MODELS IN FUTURE RUNS. SHOULD BE NOTED BOTH THE GFS/GEM ALSO HAVE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]A SIMILAR TYPE SOLUTION WITH WEAK SFC LOW PRES MOVING ALONG THE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]EASTERN SEABOARD LATE SUNDAY INTO MONDAY. HOWEVER...THE 12Z GFS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]SHOWS THE PRIMARY SFC LOW TRACKING ACRS THE CENTRAL GREAT[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]LAKES...CLOSER TO THE STRONGER NORTHERN STREAM ENERGY...AND THIS[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WOULD PLACE OUR CWA IN THE WARM SECTOR...SIMILAR TO THE EVENT[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]TONIGHT. BOTTOM LINE LOOKS LIKE A MODERATE TYPE SYSTEM WL IMPACT[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]OUR REGION EARLY NEXT WEEK...WITH SOME POTENTIAL FOR AN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]ACCUMULATING SNOW EVENT. TEMPS LOOKS TO BE NEAR NORMAL FOR THE[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]WEEKEND...BEFORE DROPPING BACK BLW NORMAL AS COLD AIR IS DRAWN[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]INTO THE SYSTEM BY MONDAY NIGHT/TUESDAY.[/FONT]


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 2, 2014)

Currently dumping at K. We'll see how much by the morning.  Winds are high but it's 23 degrees.


----------



## Tin (Dec 3, 2014)

Looking like significantly less moisture and further south day. This time yesterday Long Island and was looking at 2"+ of rain. Late Monday now instead of Sunday. Still could be a solid base builder.


----------



## dlague (Dec 3, 2014)

Not seeing anything significant through December - will be relying on MM.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> Looking like significantly less moisture and further south day. This time yesterday Long Island and was looking at 2"+ of rain. Late Monday now instead of Sunday. Still could be a solid base builder.



Looks very icy for southern areas. I would watch for ZR in this one.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 3, 2014)

We can't punt on December yet.  It seems there could be a lot of warmth in the lower 48 for the next 10 days at least but it could be much colder here in New England at the surface than anywhere else.  Northern New England could sneak in a decent storm in this pattern.  This is an interesting setup for an ice storm somewhere as well.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 3, 2014)

dlague said:


> Not seeing anything significant through December - will be relying on MM.



Where are you seeing that?  JB says there's the possibility of a coastal next week.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 3, 2014)

dlague said:


> Not seeing anything significant through December - will be relying on MM.



Its December 3rd and you're already convinced we will be skiing primarily MM through the end of the month?


----------



## moresnow (Dec 3, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Its December 3rd and you're already convinced we will be skiing primarily MM through the end of the month?


Pessimism is good. Makes it harder to be disappointed in the conditions later on.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 3, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Where are you seeing that?  JB says there's the possibility of a coastal next week.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Drumbeats begin


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 3, 2014)

moresnow said:


> Pessimism is good. Makes it harder to be disappointed in the conditions later on.



Posted by someone named Moresnow
HaHa


----------



## moresnow (Dec 3, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Posted by someone named Moresnow
> HaHa


A man of many contradictions. 

I assure you.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 3, 2014)

Drum beats indeed.  Euro seems to like early next week for something.  Nice to see snow chances before the official end of fall.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Drum beats indeed.  Euro seems to like early next week for something.  Nice to see snow chances before the official end of fall.



Where are the maps!


----------



## watkin (Dec 4, 2014)

Here's a video description of the possible upcoming event:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keYpPHHT6Ng

Looks like this Saturday is going to be a wash out tho :x


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2014)

watkin said:


> Here's a video description of the possible upcoming event:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keYpPHHT6Ng
> 
> Looks like this Saturday is going to be a wash out tho :x



Looks like the Northern areas might be spared.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 4, 2014)

No storm early next week.  Maybe midweek.  After that the cold leaves us for week or longer.  There may be signs of a Greenland block forming for later in the month.  This would be a nice sign for the holiday vacation.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2014)

*December is here. I need snow predicted here please Roxbury getting lake effe...*



catsup948 said:


> No storm early next week.  Maybe midweek.  After that the cold leaves us for week or longer.  There may be signs of a Greenland block forming for later in the month.  This would be a nice sign for the holiday vacation.



Catsup, how's that jerky knee?? 

Patience boys...Drumbeats continue


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2014)

EURO has ruled with an iron fist.

Big power-play from overseas sends North America scrambling back to the drawing board.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 4, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> Catsup, how's that jerky knee??
> 
> Patience boys...Drumbeats continue



Haha!  I feel great!  I'm hooked on lurking in the American weather forums.  Bad idea!  Too much information.


----------



## moresnow (Dec 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Drum beats indeed.  Euro seems to like early next week for something.  Nice to see snow chances before the official end of fall.


Boom boom boom.

http://youtu.be/_cWJapTkVV8


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Haha!  I feel great!  I'm hooked on lurking in the American weather forums.  Bad idea!  Too much information.



Haha, I've learned to check in once every 12 hours or so. Every model run is life or death over there.. Too much exposure to those guys can make you go crazy!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2014)

Toss the GFS over your shoulder, like we did with last week's snow.

Ride the EURO... Boom Boom


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 4, 2014)

EURO nailed last week's storm on the head!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 4, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> EURO nailed last week's storm on the head!



Yep! Even when it was out on an island and every other model was trending east, the EURO dug in its heels and eventually every model caved west.


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2014)

Hmmm!  How to interpret this or what will it mean for December?

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/weather-change-mild-start-december-us/38335488


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> Hmmm!  How to interpret this or what will it mean for December?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/weather-change-mild-start-december-us/38335488



CFSv2 is showing a cold January so it looks like a possible warm period in Dec (not unusual BTW) before a regime change to colder.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 5, 2014)

The beat goes on.  Sadly, this doesn't have any irresponsible forecast maps.
http://www.weathernj.com/dec-5-coastal-storm-update/


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, looky here!


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking like it could be a little too close. Mid 30s as far as Jay.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 5, 2014)

Tin said:


> Looking like it could be a little too close. Mid 30s as far as Jay.



We prayed too hard for the models to come West, and now it's running right through the heart of Jersey.  We actually have to put our faith in the GFS to pull it back East.  Times are dire, indeed!


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 5, 2014)

This storm might happen.  Where and how much is far away from being figured out.  I would love a snow day next week!  I may even take another day off and ski mount snow for 12 bucks Friday!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 5, 2014)

EURO and many other models stall the storm over Cape Cod and dump ludicrous amounts of snow in elevated areas... *Boom Boom* indeed.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

Boston Bulldog said:


> EURO and many other models stall the storm over Cape Cod and dump ludicrous amounts of snow in elevated areas... *Boom Boom* indeed.



I'm loving some of the EURO but would also love to know what places like snow-forecast.com is looking at. They just changed their forecast to up to an inch of rain in NH and Maine with the Greens on the back end of light mixed precipitation. I don't even think the GFS is showing that.


----------



## nicospiniello (Dec 5, 2014)

this week end will snow!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2014)

North easter maybe next week please happen please happen.


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 5, 2014)

3-6 inches in northern vermont tomorrow.  Snowed all week up there too. Very nice things happening up north!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Dec 5, 2014)

Can someone create a thread for the Tuesday storm so people won't get confused?


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2014)

Snowing in Concord NH now


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 8, 2014)

Next week is pretty warmish and boring but it looks like cold rebuilds toward the 17th and pattern gets very active heading into the holidays.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 9, 2014)

Plattekill Web can look ed like new snow on ground.


----------

